# proud owner



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

I have always owned a handgun in one form or another, but i just got my first Sig p228. I bought it from a trusted friend, who is really really into auto pistols. I also got 10....15 rnd magazines, and a box of RWS 124gr FMJ's all for the low price of $600.00. I'm thinkin i did pretty good? I shot it as soon as i got outta the Jeep when i got home. LOVE IT!!!! bout a 4" group at 25' with some ultra crappy ammo from russia.

Now this is my first post and i'm not wanting to offend anyone, but i don't need all these extra mags. Im gonna keep the 10rnd stocker and 2 of the 15rnd mags for myself. I'm not sayin, i'm just sayin if you know of anyone who could use a spare or extra

Respectfully, Opus.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats on a great buy....JJ


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

you did, it's a classic. i've got a ka/'90 with box & test target.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Way to go. It's hard not to like a Sig.


----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

FNISHR said:


> Way to go. It's hard not to like a Sig.


your right. i have a Ruger P89 and its kinda like going from an Impala to a Corvette


----------

